# George Halsey



## Bob Hubbard

I found the notice of George's passing while I was looking for a quote of his. While I haven't been involved in the business for over a decade, he was a very sincere man, a great inspiration, and someone I remembered fondly.

===
*George Halsey, Amways First Black Triple Diamond Dies*


GREENSBORO  George Thomas Halsey, Jr., 72, went home to be with Jesus on Tuesday, September 2, 2008, at Moses Cone Hospital after a lengthy illness surrounded by his family and friends.

 Mr. Halsey was born on April 2, 1936, in Wilmington, N.C., to the late George T. Halsey, Sr. and the late Inez Halsey.


 He was a graduate of North Carolina Agricultural & Technical State University, music major where he became a member of the Omega Psi Phi Fraternity. After graduating, Mr. Halsey had a full and exciting life. He was a Greensboro Police Officer then a claims adjuster for Nationwide Insurance Company. In 1975, he was introduced to the Amway Business. George and his wife, Ruth quickly became the first black couple in the history of the company to achieve the level of Triple Diamond. That achievement allowed him to travel all over the world, for pleasure and to motivate thousands. He was known for his big smile, bright eyes, loving and kind nature. He and his family were featured in the Ebony Magazine, Jet Magazine, Black Enterprise and several well known books spotlighting their achievements.


 George deeply loved his family.


 He is survived by his wife of 50 years, Ruth G. Halsey (a.k.a. Mama or Poonkie); his daughter, Karen Halsey of the home; son, John Halsey of Oshcosh, Wis.; one granddaughter, whom he was so proud, Kislyck (Kissy) Halsey; aunt, Isabel Halsey of Wilmington, N.C.; cousins, Jimmy Halsey of Hampton, Va., Robert Sidbury of Greensboro, N.C.; special daughters, Donna Marcus (fiance, Ridge Noble) and their son, Catia (John) Nichols of Salt Lake City, Utah, and their children; and a host of family and friends.
 Visitation will be held from 2 until 3 p.m. at the church.


 The family request that in lieu of flowers, contributions be made to Guilford County Animal Shelter. Checks payable to United Animal Coalition, 4525 W. Wendover Ave., Greensboro, NC 27409.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK

:asian:


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## MA-Caver

.


----------



## seasoned

.


----------

